# Giant Squid Invade Chile!!!



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

> Masses of large ocean-going squid have inundated the shores of Southern Chile, alarming local fishermen who fear these carnivorous invaders could threaten fish stocks.


Link: http://www.esa.int/esaCP/SEMVNJYV1SD_index_1.html


----------



## Brian G Turner

That's a great story - and I just have to copy one of the photos here as it's so rare a shot. 

I have a personal fondness for cephalopods - an incredibly under-rated group of animals, IMO.


----------



## Morning Star

That is incredible! Those must be one of the most frightening and mysterious creatures in the ocean.

Apparently the real big ones have yet to be seen by us. Their size is recorded by the scars found on Sperm Whales.


----------



## RJM Corbet

They're nice crumbed and quick deep fried. If you leave them too long in the oil they get rubbery. Some people eat the tentacles too. Looks like more of a commercial opportunity for Chile fishermen -- restaurants would pay a heap for squid that size! (Sorry, I've just realized how old this thread is, but I'd already posted)


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Metryq

"You sold a reverberating carbonizer with mutate capacity to an unlicensed cephalopoid!
Jeebs, you piece of—"


----------



## Stephen Palmer

There's gotta be a short story here somewhere...


----------



## skeptical

We got the grandaddy of 'em all here in New Zealand.   The colossal squid!  The only intact specimen on Earth, under alcohol on public display in our national museum.  Awesome!
http://squid.tepapa.govt.nz/


----------



## Cayal

damn, thought this was a recipe...chili squid sounds nice.


----------



## woodsman

skeptical said:


> We got the grandaddy of 'em all here in New Zealand. The colossal squid! The only intact specimen on Earth, under alcohol on public display in our national museum. Awesome!
> http://squid.tepapa.govt.nz/


 
Yeah I spent a good hour having a gander at this thing when I was there. That's a great museum as well. Good stuff. 

As far as I know, the collosal squid is more massive, but the giant squid longer. Not sure if anyone can confirm.


----------



## soulsinging

Morning Star said:


> That is incredible! Those must be one of the most frightening and mysterious creatures in the ocean.



Between Sphere and 20,000 Leagues, I've always been fascinated by the giant squid. Such an eerie thought to be in the black depths and cross paths with one of those.


----------



## Starbeast

soulsinging said:


> Between Sphere and 20,000 Leagues, I've always been fascinated by the giant squid. Such an eerie thought to be in the black depths and cross paths with one of those.


 

A human would be completely helpless if a squid the size of a city bus could get a hold of us. First, they'd quickly grab us with those exceedingly long powerful tentacles, the sharp jagged foot-wide suction cups would tear our flesh as it pulled us toward it's mouth. Then the massive parrot-like beak would begin chomping on us as if we were a crunchy candy bar. You'd probably be dead within a few horrifing painful seconds, but if the squid pulled you into the deep abyss first, the great pressure would render you unconscious.

Yet these huge squids are amazing looking creatures, changing very little through time and the biggest predators on the planet. I admire them too, but I wouldn't want to be near one in the ocean.


----------



## skeptical

Starbeast

Both the giant squid and the colossal squid are species that live in the abyssal depths.  Any that are found near the surface are very, very sick!    The last thing they would be interested in would be eating you.   You are safe.


----------

